# 17 hmr



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I had a savage 93r17 and I loved that rifle but I had to sell it because the price of ammo is (pardon my French) f****** rediculous, the price for ammo was so expensive you couldn't have fun with it. Does anyone know were you can get cheap ammo for the 17hmr. I would really like to get another one. And what do you guys think of the 17 and the price of of the ammo.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will sell you my Savage .17HMR and I have about 350 rounds too. I love it, but have too many other rifles that can do the same job and more. I don't think the price of HMR is that much out of line with any thing else, which means it IS "f****** rediculous" to use your own words! 

I love the .17 HMR for every thing from rabbit, squirrel, prairie dog, muskrat, and just paper punching. It is extremely accurate and a joy to shoot. Packs a pretty good punch too!


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

How much are they for a box of 50 where you are? The day before I sold mine it was $22.00 Canadian. Just saying that's kind of expensive just to go outand shoot gophers or targets. I really loved that gun though super accurate and could split a gopher in two lol. But I just couldn't get over paying $22 dollars for fifty, when you can buy 500 .22 shells for the same price.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont own a 17hmr. but i have a 17mach2 whick is the longrifle version of the hmr. a great little gun. fun to shoot. 50 shots are 7-9 dollars. so not too bad to shoot. not quite as much punch as the hmr but just as much fun to shoot. anything in thesights out to 120 yards is a gonner. after that elevation is needed. about 4 inches low at 150 yards.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it is usually right around $10-$12 for 50 rounds here. A buddy and I split a 1000 bulk buy, so we got them a bit cheaper than that.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Savage260 said:


> I think it is usually right around $10-$12 for 50 rounds here. A buddy and I split a 1000 bulk buy, so we got them a bit cheaper than that.


That sounds about right for them around here. about the same price as 22mag's.

Thats why I like the mach2 it shoots close to the HMR and is a little cheaper to shoot.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I love my 17 Hummer so much that I sold my 22 . When you look at the cost of stuff like 223 ammo, the price of 17HMR ammo is pretty reasonable. I don't have anything in the safe I can shoot as cheaply as the Hummer, so I personally have no problem paying the $9.00 or so for a box of 50 17HMRs...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I was sold on the 17 HMR last summer after hunting with a friends gun... Now I'm not so sure:

A quick internet scan shows $12 to be the average price accross the web for Hornady 17gr V-max that equates to $.24 per round. I can handload 223 starter loads with featherweight varmint pills for $.23 per round!

That was bad, but not a death blow for the 17.

The final nail in the coffin came when I compared guns. I was looking for a high end 17 - something like a Weatherby MK XXII ($800). I realized that virtually every 17 HMR rifle out there is longer and heavier than the Kimber M84 I was already saving for. Since I can roll my own 223 light loads for cheaper than I can buy 17HMR locally, the wind has prety much gone out of my 17 caliber sails.

I will probably end up getting one eventually, but the 17 HMR has fallen many slots down "the list" for me.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Each to his own, but it makes no sense whatsoever to compare costs of 50 round box of .17hmr to 20 round box of .223......
Whether you reload or not, .17hmr wins hands down in the "expense" department.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I gotta chime in here in support of the .17 mach 2. I bought a lifetime supply ( :wink: ) of Eley ammo for less than $5 per box, and as stated, it gives up very little to the HMR.

Mine is built on a 10/22 with a Magnum Research carbon fiber barrel and a Hogue stock. Weighs less than 5 pounds with a Leupold compact 3-9 on it and is extremely accurate.

I was slow to buy into the .17 rimfire concept. It took some drive-by rimfire prairie dog shooting to convince me those little bullets pack a lot more wallup than it seems they should.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you are going to buy a Weatherby or Kimber .17hmr what in hell does it matter what the ammo cost per round??? You would be wasting $100s on the rifle you could spend on the ammo.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Savage260 said:


> If you are going to buy a Weatherby or Kimber .17hmr what in hell does it matter what the ammo cost per round??? You would be wasting $100s on the rifle you could spend on the ammo.


I appreciate fine rifles, so I save my money and that's what I buy. I suppose I could get similar accuracy from a $250 Savage or Marlin... But there is far more to a rifle than holes in paper.

Ammo cost matters very much. You wouldn't buy a car without taking some note of gas mileage, regardless of the sticker price. In the same way upkeep and feeding of a rifle is important regardless of the guns price tage, because the cost of ammunition fired durring its service life will far outweight the initial cost of purchase.



Ambush Hunter said:


> Each to his own, but it makes no sense whatsoever to compare costs of 50 round box of .17hmr to 20 round box of .223......
> Whether you reload or not, .17hmr wins hands down in the "expense" department.


I'm slow Sir. Please explain to me how unit price becomes irrelevant becuase of units purchased? It seems to my simple mind that $.23 per round will always be cheaper than $.24 per round... This would in fact seem to mean that the more units purchased of the cheaper product, the more money one would save.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

*"I appreciate fine rifles, so I save my money and that's what I buy. I suppose I could get similar accuracy from a $250 Savage or Marlin... But there is far more to a rifle than holes in paper".*

Right on, I could not agree more. This is the foundation upon which I stand when the Remington Vs Savage debate rears and re-rears it's head around here. Same reason I own, train, & hunt with labs from great pedigrees rather than going cheap and taking my chances on a pound pup of unknown linage...

The subject of this thread is pretty simple; the price of 17HMR ammo is no secret so if you want that performance in a rimfire buy a rifle, buy some ammo, then S2 and enjoy it.

If the price of 17HMR ammo spooks you and you want to shoot a rimfire then either find a 17Mach2 somewhere or a 22 anywhere, a couple boxes of ammo, and again S2 and enjoy the rifle...


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought about getting one but like mr.trooper I also have/load a .223 which can do anything the HMR can and so MUCH more I've pretty much decided against it.Then again I am a gun nut  .


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.17 hmr and the 22 mag can do one thing much better than the .223. they are quiet!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Bore.224 said:


> .17 hmr and the 22 mag can do one thing much better than the .223. they are quiet!


Whisper quiet with a suppressor :wink:

.17HMR $12-15 per 50.

.223 $20+ for 20 (unless you are shooting junk Monarch)

No brainer...

I'll never sell my .17HMR, I may not shoot it that much...but I just don't see the point of selling a perfectly fine firearm. The money will be gone in a matter of days and the rifle is gone, too...the buyer is always a winner. Just my 2 cents...


----------

